
A new proof that 83 is prime (2003) [pdf] - linc01n
http://cr.yp.to/talks/2003.03.23/slides.pdf
======
QWEDSAZXC
Interesting post. On a related topic, does anyone else know any articles or
books that made simple mathematics hard?

